# Sapphire R9 280X vapor X no display



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi all

Maybe this thread has been posted before, but I'm willing to give it a shot and maybe get the best possible answers on here as I seem not to have much luck with sapphire tech  support.
what my actual problem is that...
I put my video card in my system, my PSU is powerful enough as I have been informed  by a computer shop..
anyway to cut the story short, plug my card in, power up pc, Fans spin and lights light up but no display output from any of the connection, DP,DVI & HDMI. I have tried the vide card in another working system also with a good PSU and still the same result. After doing some intense research ...Thanks to google, its giving me information that my video card is getting adequate power no problems, but my gpu chip may need a re-flow/re-ball. does this sound like to case?
just to be clear that my video card is the dual fan and not the triple....
I will await for any help possible..

Just one more thing to add.... I did use the dual bios dip switch in hope but once that's pressed, that's lights up blue, but still no changes.
thank you for reading and hope that someone can verify what I have discovered from google


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Please give us complete system specs of your machine and the other machine you tried the card in.

The 'S' switch on the card is for UEFI/CSM bios, when it is blue it is utilizing the UEFI bios, if not lit up it is utilizing the CSM.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi..

My apologies..

here are my system specs:
Motherboard - MSI  970a sli krait edition
Cpu - AMD fx 4300 black edition " 3.8 ghz quadcore turbo to 4.0 ghz ( Factory Unlocked CPU)
Memory - corsair ddr3 1333mhz  4 gig " 2 x 2 gig modules
hard drives - Samsung spinpoint 1TB 7200 rpm 64 mb cache and  crucial 120 gig SSD drive ( primary boot drive)
power supply - OCZ xtreme 700 w 80 plus

the other system specs that the card was tried in is::
gigabyte z77-pro4
intel i5 @ 3.4 ghz quad core
2x2 gig ddr3 crucial balistix @ 1600mhz
500 gig Samsung HDD @ 64mb cache
corsair 750w psu also 80 plus.

the card was given to me from a friend, so of course warranty has expired.
and my country of residence is the Netherlands.
I hope I have sufficed enough information?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> Hi..
> 
> My apologies..
> 
> ...



Give us pictures of the card to include the white labels on the back of it.

He most likely bricked the card with a improper bios.

Do you have another gpu you can put in to verify you get any display?

@dj2018


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi,
yes I have another card and display is 100%.
here are the requested pictures of the video card, my apologies for the quality as taken from my mobile phone.

just for curiosity... if the card is finished, surly nothing would work on it right? fans and lights?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi,
> yes I have another card and display is 100%.
> here are the requested pictures of the video card, my apologies for the quality as taken from my mobile phone.
> 
> just for curiosity... if the card is finished, surly nothing would work on it right? fans and lights?



Take the pic of the white lables again please, they are blurred


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Give us pictures of the card to include the white labels on the back of it.
> 
> He most likely bricked the card with a improper bios.
> 
> ...


Kinda concur here I would suspect a bad BIOS flash has bricked it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

I presume this is your card as long as the sku numbers match up.
http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=5A4A61A0-149A-4AC9-8F49-1407F20C1E7E&lang=eng

To answer you a bad bios flash would allow the card to show power but not allow it to initiate the display outputs because sequence is messed up via address space in the bios itself.

By the way are you using 2 separate 8 pin pci express rails from psu going to the card?


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

so what your saying is then my card isn't exactly shot I would put it another way but prefer not to say if you understand. and the link you posted is my exact card

Is there a way to actually recover this if it is the case?



eidairaman1 said:


> I presume this is your card as long as the sku numbers match up.
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=5A4A61A0-149A-4AC9-8F49-1407F20C1E7E&lang=eng
> 
> To answer you a bad bios flash would allow the card to show power but not allow it to initiate the display outputs because sequence is messed up via address space in the bios itself.
> ...



the answer to that is Yes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> so what your saying is then my card isn't exactly shot I would put it another way but prefer not to say if you understand. and the link you posted is my exact card
> 
> Is there a way to actually recover this if it is the case?
> 
> ...



Yes there is 1 way to do it however further testing needs to happen.

Have you updated the motherboard bios?


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi,

maybe this picture is of better quality of the white stickers?

my motherboard has the latest bios yes

so, what for testing needs to be done? my motherboard doesn't have on-board graphics and it the bios available for my video card to be re-flashed?


----------



## SKBARON (Jun 17, 2018)

Have you tried testing it in another pci-e slot in the intel system? I had working AMD cards not initialize in the first slot but working in the other one.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

yes and still the same result


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> yes and still the same result



Ok goodie,

Have you updated your motherboard bios?


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

my motherboard has the latest bios. the computer shop did all this for me where I got the board from


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> my motherboard has the latest bios. the computer shop did all this for me where I got the board from



I hope so...

Ok keep the working card in your top slot, monitor hooked up to it, I want you to plug the vapor X in the pci express 8 slot at bottom if possible (Pcie4).

Make sure to hook up psu cables, use 2 separate rails too.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

One More thing I forgot to mention...

when I placed the card in both my system and the intel system... and powered it up it refused to boot as it normally would. Is that the tell tale sign that the bios as you mentioned is messed up and that it halts the system from booting?
that had just sprung into my mind and totally forgot to mention it?

will that damage my system?

also if I do that...place my problematic video card in the 2nd pci-e slot and keep my screen plugged in on the one I have now. Will my pc still boot into windows, even tho the vapour x card is also installed?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> One More thing I forgot to mention...
> 
> when I placed the card in both my system and the intel system... and powered it up it refused to boot as it normally would. Is that the tell tale sign that the bios as you mentioned is messed up and that it halts the system from booting?
> that had just sprung into my mind and totally forgot to mention it?
> ...



Yes it should. So try it now, you are using the main card as your means to see everything going on. We are verifying a few things by doing this testing procedure


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

ok I will be back.. thank you for your help


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> Is there a way to actually recover this if it is the case?


Yes follow the links in @eidairaman1 Signature







This is my Card  if you need Bios (bog Standard Stock Bios ) i can attach /upload it here
Does not show EUfi  because i use legacy CSM on a X58 Board
Same Card with EUFI Enabled


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

ok I did what you asked, pc booted up but as soon as I tried to open internet explorer to back here my system just freeze up. is there  an option how I can get my system to run with both cards in please?

so I can do this test that you asked? also what If I was to put the working card in the second slot and the card with problems in the first slot will I still get video from the working card even tho its placed in the second pci-e slot? an idea


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> ok I did what you asked, pc booted up but as soon as I tried to open internet explorer to back here my system just freeze up. is there  an option how I can get my system to run with both cards in please?
> 
> so I can do this test that you asked? also what If I was to put the working card in the second slot and the card with problems in the first slot will I still get video from the working card even tho its placed in the second pci-e slot? an idea



As long as monitor is hooked up to known working card, yes.

Internet explorer you might want to disable hardware acceleration



dorsetknob said:


> Yes follow the links in @eidairaman1 Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has a vaporx card, i noticed there are plenty of bios for his card in the database.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> He has a vaporx card, i noticed there are plenty of bios for his card in the database.


Mine does not have that fancy Shroud   its a plain shroud as in oblong box shaped  GPUz links to same Bios tho 
Just  pulled mine and its a Sapphire R9 280X Duel OC

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2463/sapphire-dual-x-r9-280x-oc


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

silly question to ask... how to disable hardware acceleration please

ok I tried with the working card in the 2nd  pci-e slot and problem one in the first, no screen, so I placed it as before working in first and problem one in the second got back to screen with good one but still tends to freeze up pc.... does it sound like a bios issue on the vapour x video card? and if so is there another alternative route I can do or try to get this sorted. I am indeed so very appreciative of all the help from you guys here ...you are indeed the best there is 

hi all,
just wanted to give an update...
I started my pc in safe mode, added the vapour x card and started windows... no freeze up, was able to access windows home screen, also able to goto device manager and it detected the card as an R9 200 series. so in my theory that the card isn't exactly doa, as it's being detected only in safe mode.... any solutions now, I also tried to run gpu-z in safe mode unfortunalty not possible....
another thing maybe I should try.. uninstall all Radeon drivers everything. then place the video card back in the second PCI-E slot and try it... what is your recommendations what I should do ? by windows seeing the card in safe mode... Is that good sign about my video card?

hi I have now both cards in play... uninstalled amd drivers and can use my pc normal without drivers..
used GPU-Z and here is the information for my R9280x video card.. hopefully this can give you some idea as to why or whats wrong with it not to give screen output


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Sorry for not getting back with you.

What is the graphics card you are using to get the monitor to display so you can get a gpu-z screenshot?


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi,
that's no problem.. I'm sorry I should of posted it as well silly me

and I did a full uninstall of all amd drivers so my pc would not freeze up which it worked good except the vapour x still refuses to give no display

Can I ask... Do you need me to re-connect the card or do you have all the information you need?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

No wonder you were having freeze ups, the os couldnt determine what driver to use fully since 1 is VLIW4 and the other is GCN.

A gpu bios flash may or may not restore functionality at this point.

By the way just because a gpu is out of warranty doesn't mean they wont repair it, it just means you will pay for it to be repaired.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

okay. but for me to be able to run my pc with both cards was to completely uninstall all amd drivers from my system, then it worked without freeze ups that's how I was able to get a GPU-Z report on the vaporx card, because I didn't have any amd drivers, it was simply using Microsoft based drivers. but saying that due to no display.. could it be a corrupted bios flash?

I was even able to go online to come here to post the finding from gpu-z as well with card still attached to pc

can this be rectified  by flashing the bios to fix what you said about to try and get it back to CGN instead of VLIW4?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> okay. but for me to be able to run my pc with both cards was to completely uninstall all amd drivers from my system, then it worked without freeze ups that's how I was able to get a GPU-Z report on the vaporx card, because I didn't have any amd drivers, it was simply using Microsoft based drivers. but saying that due to no display.. could it be a corrupted bios flash?
> 
> I was even able to go online to come here to post the finding from gpu-z as well with card still attached to pc
> 
> can this be rectified  by flashing the bios to fix what you said about to try and get it back to CGN instead of VLIW4?



No no, the card you are using to get a display is VLIW4 based, the 280X is GCN. You had a driver conflict at that point.

It is possible to restore visibility of a GPU with a bios flash, however it is not always 100% guarantee.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

okay.. I can only give it a try right, not going to do any harm... but what bios do you recommend I use  as there are so many versions for my card?

and if I am to do a flash and i'm lucky ... will it restore the card to working order, able to use and it gives a display?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> okay.. I can only give it a try right, not going to do any harm... but what bios do you recommend I use  as there are so many versions for my card?


1 concern of mine is did your friend ever take the card apart?

Yes it may restore functionality 100%, or it may only restore 50% (display running but can't install drivers without crashes).

Let me get 1 last tidbit of info for you.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

no. there are no signs of any attempt to break the card down. and what is the best bios to flash on my card and when I do the flash will it completely write the bios chip with the new information that I have for it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> no. there are no signs of any attempt to break the card down. and what is the best bios to flash on my card and when I do the flash will it completely write the bios chip with the new information that I have for it?



Ok we are going to try an older bios first.

Make sure your gpu is set to the Switch with the Blue S lit up.

Download this bios.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147049/sapphire-r9280x-3072-130912

Use the AMD/Ati guide in my signature, you might even try the first video too.

Here is a how to video by our very own @buildzoid










Here is another, its how to fix bricked cards.










My signature at the bottom has a link to the ATi/AMD bios flash guide.

There is a newer version of flash tools released that should work for Windows 10. Let me get that real quick.

Utilize this tool

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/

By the way we have the original bios files for your card so you can skip backing up the bios. Bear in mind though the bios i provided is only for the bios switch lit up Blue on the card. Make sure that is on and restart.

Also make sure you are flashing the correct card too since you have a 6500/6700 series running the monitor, make sure the 280X is Selected. I've seen many accidentally flash the wrong card.

@dj2018, there is more info i provided.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

okay. you want me to flash the card with the blue S lit up?
I will be back in a few minutes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> okay. you want me to flash the card with the blue S lit up?
> I will be back in a few minutes



Yes, do that one only first, make sure the 280X is selected and not the 6500/6700. Do not flash the card without the S lit up.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

ok done


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> ok done



Ok restart once more. Then shut down, pull the known working card, put the 280x in its place, hook up the 2 power cables to it. Hook monitor up. Do a clear cmos on the motherboard. Then attempt to start it...

Pray it does work.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi sorry for the late reply, was away from my computer. do I leave the button on with the blue s lit up? and another thing... my motherboard doesn't have any jumpers on it to clear cmos???

ok did all that and still the same??? anymore options?

I have placed the card back in the second slot.... if I come to the crunch that I have to get him repaired I have no idea where in the Netherlands that will do that kind of repair work???. but as you said...I flashed the vbios with eufi light on showing the S logo?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi sorry for the late reply, was away from my computer. do I leave the button on with the blue s lit up? and another thing... my motherboard doesn't have any jumpers on it to clear cmos???
> 
> ok did all that and still the same??? anymore options?
> 
> I have placed the card back in the second slot.... if I come to the crunch that I have to get him repaired I have no idea where in the Netherlands that will do that kind of repair work???. but as you said...I flashed the vbios with eufi light on showing the S logo?



Okay could be labeled as clear RTC.

Yes make sure the card is in blue but it seems like your already flashed it.

Another thing that you can try is to look at the pci-express contact edge of card, verify contacts are free of foreign matter, dirt, stickiness, coating, no damage. Also does the backplate cover the smd caps on back of card near the pci-ex edge obstruct visibility?

Its possible that the card die or output section is damaged, possibly vrm too. I am unsure if @buildzoid could help, that first video earlier is his and goes to his youtube page, might ask him there.

Being out of warranty doesn't mean they wont repair it, they will just charge you for it. It could be way less than a brand new card considering prices are still pretty stupid on them

By the way?
https://community.amd.com/thread/229307

Are you using 8 pin or 6 pin pci express cables?

https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...e-vapor-x-r9-280x-has-no-display-5305464.html


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi. thanks for that.. I have done all the checks that you mentioned ... everything is all clean and and everything is covering what it should


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi. thanks for that.. I have done all the checks that you mentioned ... everything is all clean and and everything is covering what it should



I just gave another link.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

and i'm using 2 8 pin connectors

okay but I had my own leads to use so I know thay are okay

can I ask...what is RTC???

and another thing.. in the bios of my motherboard. it doesn't give show me the options of my initial display adaptor


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> and i'm using 2 8 pin connectors
> 
> okay but I had my own leads to use so I know thay are okay
> 
> ...



Ok clear real time clock., it wont show anything in the mobo bios, its a safety measure.

If a bios flash completed but no display still with correct bios used, you may need the card repaired at this rate.


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 17, 2018)

okay I understand


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> okay I understand



I last thing to try.

We will attempt the csm bios flash, if no dice its definitely repair time.

Let me find it

Ok the blue switch, press it so it turns off.

Restart the machine, shut down.

Put the 280 back in slot 2, your other card in slot 1.

Use this bios file this time along with instructions from here, make sure 280 is selected.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sapphire-r9-280x-vapor-x-no-display.245209/post-3857067


Bios file
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146790/sapphire-r9280x-3072-130902

After complete restart, shut down, then power rig back on get a gpu-z screen to verify bios did flash to card. Then go into bios and enable Legacy .Boot+UEFI, by the way your motherboard manual is here

By the way clear cmos is known as JBAT1 on the motherboard.

Your manual is here.

http://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/E7693v5.0.zip


----------



## dj2018 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi
I will give it a try when I get home from work. And let you know what the outcome is

hi,

do I have to use ati flash for that or do it like that on the video via a usb stick?

hi there.. just wanted to say that I had tried what you said ...still the same result... I have been in touch with someone and he said its a re-flow in order.... he can do it and for a good price so now I will make arrangements with him to collect my card and give it a re-flow as my card is not screwed but just some of the solder has cracked and therefore it refuses to give a display. I personally want to thank all that gave and tried different techniques in hope that my card could be revived but now the re-flow is needed in order to get it operational
thank you  appreciated

ummm one more thing I forgot to ask before this topic is closed? 
you said you had the original bios for my card...

is there a chance of me having the link so I can put it back to stock bios once its returned to fully working please?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 19, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> Hi
> I will give it a try when I get home from work. And let you know what the outcome is
> 
> hi,
> ...



No the website has the original bios, I provided 2 links for a older version (sometimes it helps)


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 6, 2018)

hi. I've got the card by a professional company who is doing the re-flow now.. just wanted to ask about that other option of the bios flash, you gave me links to look at a video on how its done , but the version of ati flash i'm is not doing as to how the video shows, so I am unable to fully carry out the process of the CSM flash... in order for me to achieve that.... as to the video showed the person was using version 2.7.7 ati flash software... doing it that way would the blue s need to be lit up or no? I will await for your reply. 

thanks


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Jul 6, 2018)

To be honest I wouldn't reflow a gpu, doubt it will last more than a couple of months, if it actually does something.
Reballing done properly will probably last a couple of years.
And in both cases there is a chance to short stuff. (I'd say higher in reflow case because you don't remove the chip and so you have no clue how the situation is there).

Some drivers ~ Catalyst 15.7 should work with both VLIW and GCN. (you are on win 10 so meh 15.7.1 might be the only one that might work with both VLIW and GCN)

You can write a message to Sapphire Support and ask for the original/updated bioses based on the serial numbers. At least when I asked them for an UEFI bios for my HD 7750 they happy send me one (they didn't asked questions regarding if i'm the first owner or not).
At least you will be sure you have the right bios. Sapphire produced in the past some gpus in a bit weird way like output ports that were basicaly not working with any other bios except the original one (card was booting just nothing on display).

Do you have a speaker connected to the mb (assuming the mb has such a connecter because I haven't checked if this mb has one. L.E.: the 970A-SLI-Krait does have a speaker/buzzer connector)? If yes when you only had the 280x connected was it beeping like there was no gpu at all? I assume you saw no hdd activity like it was booting but without anything displayed.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 6, 2018)

hi there,

thank you for the answer, however my motherboard doesn't support a speaker, however my video card powers up, fans spin and lights light up just no display output. bearing in mind my video card supports dual bios , basically at the press of a button it is from one bios to the UEFI bios hence the blue S logo that lights up? sure I have sent a message to sapphire direct but they tend on replying with stupid answers, that to me is unprofessional , when you ask for something, my impression is that you do get the answer back from them for something totally different. I will however try to question sapphire one more time and also google the correct bios file for my video card by using the serial number on my card.

thanks for your feedback


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Csm you flash with the light off.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 6, 2018)

that's what I tried to do, its like my pc doesn't want to boot up


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Jul 6, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> thank you for the answer, however my motherboard doesn't support a speaker, however my video card powers up, fans spin



The manual from here https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/970A-SLI-Krait-Edition#down-manual for 970a sli krait edition shows at 1-7 page 21/88 the connector JFP2, next page say that section 1-21 shows info about this connector, now at 1-21 page 35/89 it show the JFP2 connector a 4 + 3 pin connector the 4 pins can be used for speaker (sides) or buzzer (middle).

I had smoke coming up from a gpu and the gpu fan was happy spining, that gpu was dead before i tested it. leds/fans are not really affected by unstable voltage, unless we are talking about overvoltage that can burn them or undervoltage that will make them not spin at all (had some 12v fans that were spining even at 5v) or not light up at all.



dj2018 said:


> sure I have sent a message to sapphire direct but they tend on replying with stupid answers, that to me is unprofessional , when you ask for something, my impression is that you do get the answer back from them for something totally different. I will however try to question sapphire one more time and also google the correct bios file for my video card by using the serial number on my card.



it is highly possible that the one from sapphire answering doesn't really speak well english. all the answers I got from them were wrote in a really poor english to be honest (and I know I don't really speak/write in a good english). it might take some time until they answer. if you asked them for original bios and they declined, ask for an update for your gpu bios .

while techpowerup has a nice bios collection there might be gpus that don't  have the bios uploaded to techpowerup. not so long ago I was looking for a bios for a really old gpu, everything I found on the internet was pointing to a particular bios and it basicaly displaying garbage on screen with that bios (bios had the wrong timings for the memory values are way too low and the memory just can't work with those values, atm i'm using on that gpu a bios that has the right timings for the memory the only one that I could find with the right timings, but I'm kinda sure it's not the bios the gpu came with, I just can't find the original one (manufacturer support totaly refused to send me the bios, they suggest me to ship it to their repair shop in another country something that well will cost me more than the gpu in fact it will cost me more than a cheap new gpu...))



dj2018 said:


> bearing in mind my video card supports dual bios , basically at the press of a button it is from one bios to the UEFI bios hence the blue S logo that lights up



both bioses can be wrote with the wrong one.
i think the light will switch from on to off based on how that button is pressed anyway as long as there is voltage around the value that will make that led light up.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 6, 2018)

hi,
from the gpu-z report of my video card and to others to what I have seen there is a big resemblance that makes me wonder that my video card has been written with the wrong bios. correct me if I am wrong but this is the gpu-z shot I got of my sapphire vaporx video card?

and another thing... in my bios of my motherboard I have a choice of legacy -UEFI or UEFI only, not other option to choose which video card is selected?

and I have a board explorer too in my bios and it shows up as a compatible ati vga card and in the precise slot its connected too as well?


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 10, 2018)

hi all,
I received the official bios files from sapphire today, but i'm having a issue in making a bootable usb drive so I can flash the bios file via boot from usb.. anybody can help me I guide me throught it as to where i'm going wrong... I would love to get my card running again and without this way of flashing the bios on my card I stand no hope in chance? I will await for a reply.. thank you


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 10, 2018)

I had a similar problem once that one of the members here helped me correct. If you wanna PM me an email address,  I can shoot you the help file I was given. The instructions were easy to follow, had the programs necessary, and fixed my bricked R9280, that winflash stopped recognizing. I would just add the file here, but I can't seem to attach it. You will need the proper bios file though, which you have hopeully.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 10, 2018)

hi jaycan,

is your video card the same as mine? the R9 280X vaporX? and what windows are you running or was you running at the time? as I've heard its pretty tricky to make a bootable usb drive using windows 10


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 10, 2018)

I have a club3d 7950 running a HIS R9280 bios, that won't accept a factory bios from any club3d card, but it works and it was cheap but has an annoying audio issue that I had hoped a factory bios would correct, but diddn't.  I tried every one there was too. Bricks every time. Hopefully a factory correct bios repairs your card. I'm on win 7 so I didn't have a problem making a bootable usb. Maybe the program I was given by by @Solaris17  can work in in 10 but I haven't tried it.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 10, 2018)

that's the problem I have is that I don't use windows 7 anymore only windows 10x64

but ive sent you a pm and attachement so you can see how's its being seen in my pc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Here is my signature for help again


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 10, 2018)

hi,
thanks for that but the win98boot  doesn't work on windows 10 x64 which is what I am using? for the rest I can do except the win98boot file, and I have received the official bios for my card directly from sapphire support. my question is... how can I get the win98boot to work for windows 10 and once its complete and I boot using my usb drive..... what selection do I choose in msdos?


----------



## JayCan73 (Jul 10, 2018)

@dj2018, the ati flash guide  above is more indepth than any help I can give you,(was created by the guy who saved my ass). All you need should be there. Sorry but I'm not much help with making a bootable usb in win 10.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 10, 2018)

Listen, get this tool

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/

Disable your antivirus completely.

Run thiat tool as an admin with applicable bios file, make sure card is selected, run it, follow all prompts.

There might be a requirement the driver needs to be removed and reinstalled, get latest driver for your specific gpu for your specific build of Windows 10(32/64bit). While you are at it get specific Windows 10 chipset drivers from motherboard maker. Get Display Driver Uninstaller, unplug ethernet cord or disable wifi adapter( whichever you have).

Create system restore point.
RUN DDU twice, follow all prompts twice, Reboot when told.
Create a Restore point before chipset drivers are installed
Install fresh chipset driver, reboot.
Create system restore point before GPU driver is installed.
Install GPU driver, reboot.

Plug ethernet cord back in or re-enable wifi adapter...

You should be ok...


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 12, 2018)

hi,

maybe this will further the investigation into my r9 280x vaporx not running?

its detected on my mainboard?

two snapshots I have made... the 1st is the original card I use, and the 2nd is the r9 280x vaporx card in the second PCI-E slot..

maybe there is something that is certainly being a pain in the butt... theres a bug in the bios somewhere or something is not right... I had the gpu chip reflowed that's all in order... so now i'm lost as to what it is?
anyway here are the two snapshots and I have updated my mobo bios..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 12, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi,
> 
> maybe this will further the investigation into my r9 280x vaporx not running?
> 
> ...


Okay you're at a point where you need to go try the card in another machine altogether, if it doesn't work at that point then the card is shot. If it works in another machine, then you have 2 choices, buy a mobo or buy another card.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 13, 2018)

hi,
so by looking at those images I sent. would you say that the gpu chip is okay as well as the bios??
also could it be the 8 pin to to 2 molex be causing an issue as I have a modular psu with two dedicated 8pin connectors designed specific for twp PCI-E ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi,
> so by looking at those images I sent. would you say that the gpu chip is okay as well as the bios??
> also could it be the 8 pin to to 2 molex be causing an issue as I have a modular psu with two dedicated 8pin connectors designed specific for twp PCI-E ?



Dude read what i said previously, do it.


----------



## dj2018 (Jul 14, 2018)

hi, I think I may have finally discovered my problem?
after looking at the white sticker on the back of my video card... I came across this: VaporX r9 280X OC version (UEFI) bios
I think in theory ive been flashing my card with the wrong bios? hence no screen.. did what you said tried in another  pc and still to the same affect.
but now I see that mine is actually the OC version UEFI... is there the exact bios  on here for me to flash with?
I hope so.
I will await to hear back


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 14, 2018)

The card you have is: PN 299-6E210-004SA  SKU# 11221-02 (Vapor-X R9 280X 3G D5)
Your card is considered OC version, because it uses a boost engine clock of 1070Mhz 
Quote from web page: 





> Factory overclocked to deliver increased performance over the standard model,


In the Techpowerup Bios Collection... there are:
1.  UEFI or Non-UEFI bioses
2.  Either, Hynix or Elpida memory... You need to know this.

One of your screen shots shows Micron memory and Elpida is now Micron.

My guess...
Try these:
UEFI with Elpida memory
Non-UEFI with Elpida memory 

Disclaimer:  Remember, you flash the BIOS/Firmware, always, at your own risk


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

95Viper said:


> The card you have is: PN 299-6E210-004SA  SKU# 11221-02 (Vapor-X R9 280X 3G D5)
> Your card is considered OC version, because it uses a boost engine clock of 1070Mhz
> Quote from web page:
> In the Techpowerup Bios Collection... there are:
> ...




Got busy earlier

His sku is here

http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=5A4A61A0-149A-4AC9-8F49-1407F20C1E7E&lang=eng

Bios files are pretty universal for everything but rx vega or rx fury.

Here are all the bios files under the unofficial list, notice that some of these if not all are a part of the official list.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/154695/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131205-2

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/152083/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131125-1

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151680/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131205-3

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151671/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131018

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/151081/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131125-4

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/150184/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131106-1

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/149958/sapphire-r9280x-3072-131106

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/148306/sapphire-r280x-3072-131017

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/147049/sapphire-r9280x-3072-130912

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/146790/sapphire-r9280x-3072-130902

Heres the official list

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios...l=R9+280X&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since= 

just look for 1070/1550 Mhz

DO NOTE THAT FILES WILL SAY WHETHER OR NOT UEFI IS SUPPORTED, IF FLASHING UEFI MAKE SURE BLUE S SWITCH IS TURNED ON, IT SHOWS BLUE WHEN ON.

IF FLASHING CSM/ NON UEFI MAKE SURE THAT SWITCH IS NOT ON

I believe some bios files contain specific partnumbers, just gotta look at them.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Jul 15, 2018)

dj2018 said:


> hi all,
> I received the official bios files from sapphire today, but i'm having a issue in making a bootable usb drive so I can flash the bios file via boot from usb.. anybody can help me I guide me throught it as to where i'm going wrong... I would love to get my card running again and without this way of flashing the bios on my card I stand no hope in chance? I will await for a reply.. thank you



Download rufus from here: https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Insert an usb stick that has no data that you care about (move the stuff you want to keep) cause it will wipe all the data on that usb stick.
Start rufus. At Boot selection change it to MS-DOS (if you don't see MS-DOS as an option change File System to FAT32). And press Start. Once it's done you will have an usb stick that will boot in DOS.
As far as I know rufus works in Win10.

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/
click Show more versions
and download AMD/ATI ATIFlash 4.17 (if I remember right this is the last version that works in DOS)
extract it and copy all the content on that usb stick
copy the .rom you received from Sapphire on that usb stick

you might want to rename atiflash417.exe to atiflash.exe and the .rom from Sapphire to r9280x.rom

you will probably need to use atiflash -i to figure out what is the r9 280x (it will display a number for each of the gpu it can find, just remember the one for your r9 280x; you can try atiflash -i 0 ; atiflash -i 1 if atiflash -i doesn't show them all for some reasons )

let's assume that "atiflash -i" say that 1 is coresponding to your r9 280x

"atiflash -p 1 r9280x.rom" should flash your gpu (assuming dev id is not changed)

"atiflash -f -p 1 r9280x.rom" should flash it if things like dev id and maybe other stuff don't match.

you can read more stuff here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-use-atiflash.57750/

If even with the bios from Sapphire you still don't get anything on the screen you might have a gpu with some if not all outputs dead or something else broke. They supposed to be capable to send you the right bios based on the serial number, assuming here that the sticker with the serial number on the gpu is the right one and not a random one put there by someone...

As long as the card can be flashed in DOS i prefer to do it that way. In windows well the AV can mess up things, even AMD drivers can mess up things (I had a case when it basicaly froze atiwinflash, lucky me cause it happened before it started to flash the bios so no damage at all). I know that some newer gpu it won't work with the dos version of atiflash...


----------



## dj2018 (Aug 19, 2018)

hi all,

sorry to ask this.. after reading other posts on this site about a similar problem to what I have now with my video card...... could my psu not supplying enough juice to my video card or could there be  an   smd capacitor that has burnt out which can cause the related problem I have?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Have you read anything we have said previously?
Im goin to set you straight now, replace the card


----------

